# Escambia River



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Even with the river flooded & post front conditions, still managed a couple decent ones from the Yak.


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

were you cold or are you a fugitive...... lol


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Both


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice :thumbup:


----------

